# New root?



## The Mutant (Mar 30, 2012)

I noticed this little thing on my Paph yesterday and I think it might be a new root so I did as Ayreon (the seller) suggested but since can't coax it into the substrate due to its non-existence I covered the base of the...thingy (?), stem (?) what do you call it, where it grows from with some bark and sphagnum.

Added some pictures of it before it was covered that might help you see what it is.












It IS a little root right?


----------



## Marc (Mar 30, 2012)

To early to tell, in a few days you should be able to tell if it's a root or a new growth.


----------



## The Mutant (Mar 30, 2012)

*I* probably won't be able to tell anything, but you guys probably will. 

I'll post a new picture as soon as it has grown for a bit more. I'm watching it like a hawk, that has develop a liking towards Paphs that is, at the moment. It's sooo exciting and I bet all of you ol' Paph foxes go "Gee, what's the big DEAL?". :rollhappy:


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 30, 2012)

Too early to tell! Looks like it is doing fine!

Paphman910


----------



## eggshells (Mar 30, 2012)

I think most of us have been to that point. In fact I still do get excited when my adductums grow a root or a new leaf.


----------

